# EN: prefer + to-infinitive / V-ing



## loulam1

Bonjour

Je souhaiterais connaître la forme correcte entre : "I prefer to play chess" et "I prefer playing chess" afin de dire "je préfère jouer aux échecs".

Merci !


----------



## firstyearout

Bonjour,

À mon avis, il n'y a aucune différence entre les deux formes. Vous voulez dire que vous préférez jouer aux échecs qu'à un autre jeu? C'est pareil avec '_J'aime jouer aux échecs' - _on peut dire "I like to play chess" or "I like playing chess".

Hope this helps


----------



## Tochy14

Hi everybody,

I had a lesson about the gerund last year, but I sort of forgot some rules 

I know that we can say for example: I prefer reading* to* / *than* watching TV.
(  although I am not sure whether "than" is allowed here...).

But when I want to write a negative sentence (without necessarily comparing two actions), _what is the rule_ ???

--> I preferred not answering the question he asked me.

OR
​--> I preferred not to answer the question he asked me.

Is there any mistake?
Could you please comment your choice as well?

Many thanks


----------



## Asr

Tochy14 said:


> I prefer reading* to* / *than* watching TV.
> (  alhough I am not sure whether "than" is allowed here...).


It is not


> --> I preferred not to answer the question he asked me.


I'd say it that way. It is true that you can use gerunds with prefer but sounds very awkward to me in negative form. (This is just my opinion though till a native speaker drops by  )


----------



## CélineK.

I agree with Asr.  2nd choice is perfect.


----------



## geostan

I think either form is correct.


----------



## quinoa

There is something tricky as to the use of such verbs that can be followed by TO+VERB or by VERB+ING.
_I didn't like *to* disturb you._ (= Je n'ai pas voulu vous déranger.)
_I didn't like disturb*ing* you. _5Cela ne m'a pas plu, de vous déranger.)
La 1ère a une nature causale, le fait de "ne pas aimer" a conduit à la non-réalisation de l'action. (Et ici TO donne au verbe _like_ une valeur proche de "vouloir" ou "choisir").
Dans la 2ème, en revanche, le verbe _like_ exprime un simple "regard", purement extérieur portés sur l'action. (Il y a une valeur *d'appréciation*.)

On peut retrouver cette nuance, qui parfois devient très ténue entre les deux constructions.
Les schémas de base étant que :
- *TO* exprime toujours, de façon concrète ou abstraite, un mouovement d'un point vers un autre. Et lorsque l'on Verbe1 TO Verbe2, ce mouvement abstrait va de V1 vers V2 pour des raisons qui peuvent être de type causal ou de nature logique.
- *ING* exprime un regard sur un événement représenté en un point de son déroulement. Le regard porté est sur quelque chose de connu, qui préexiste dans l'esprit de l'énonciateur (il a déjà fait l'expérience et sait de quoi il parle)

Toujours référence _Grammaire Explicative de l'Anglais, Paul LARREYA, Claude RIVIERE_

Good work!!


----------



## Chimel

L'exemple _don't like to disturb/disturbing_ est très clair, mais si j'applique ce principe à la question posée par Tochy, il en résulte selon moi que seule la forme _I preferred not to answer_ est correcte. Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait avoir une appréciation ou un regard porté sur une action qui n'a pas eu lieu. 

Même à la forme affirmative, d'ailleurs, la seule possibilité ne devrait-elle pas être _I prefer to_? 
- I prefer to play chess: OK, il y a mouvement vers la réalisation d'une action, le principe énoncé par Quinoa s'applique
- I prefer playing chess: comment comprendre cette nuance? En quoi y a-t-il "un regard d'appréciation sur le déroulement d'un fait connu"?

Pourtant, d'après [le début de] ce fil, les deux expressions sont équivalentes.

Je me demande donc si l'explication (intéressante!) donné par la _Grammaire explicative de l'anglais_ a bien une portée générale.


----------



## quinoa

Il s'agit de représentation.
Lorsque dans la chanson de _West Side Story_, les filles chantent "I like to be in America", elles auraient tout aussi bien pu dire "I prefer to be in America".
Elles ne disent pas "I like being in America". Et pourtant elles pourraient.
Ici il y a opposition avec les garçons qui opposent leurs arguments, et donc mise en avant du choix fait pour le futur et pour leur vie en général.
Avec "I like being .." on insiste sur ce que l'on connaît de cette vie en Amérique parce que l'on en sait déjà quelque chose. Elle est là, la portée générale de ING qui retrace toujours du "connu", du "déjà envisagé, pensé et même vécu".

Alors bien sûr, il s'agit de nuances qui parfois n'apportent pas de changement fondamental dans le message transmis, mais il n'en demeure pas moins que le point de vue choisi par celui qui parle est un tout petit peu différent. C'est d'ailleurs bien pour cela que les structures parfois diffèrent un tout petit peu...


----------



## Chimel

Ok. Je ne dirais pas que c'est limpide pour moi et j'ai parfois l'impression que les francophones, avec leur passion pour les finesses grammaticales, voient des explications logiques et des nuances là où les anglophones eux-mêmes disent, de manière plus pragmatique: "Bah, vous savez, on peut dire les deux et en fait, il n'y a pas vraiment de différence" (ou, variante: "l'un est plutôt AE et l'autre BE"). 

Mais d'un autre côté, il est vrai qu'il y a aussi des différences indiscutables. Encore une fois, l'exemple _don't like to disturb/disturbing_ est tout à fait convaincant.

Donc, ici, concrètement: "I prefer to play chess" = "I prefer playing chess"?
et
"I preferred not to answer the question" = "I preferred not answering the question" (cf. Geostan) ou bien pas (cf. Asr et CélineK)?


----------



## quinoa

"I prefer to play chess" devrait évoquer un futur choix, ou une mise en parallèle entre l'option "oui" et l'option "non".
"I prefer playing chess" ramène à la conscience de l'énonciateur tout ce qu'il sait de ce jeu, de ses tenants et aboutissants. Il peut d'ailleurs se servir de ce "connu" pour asseoir son choix.

Idem pour :
_I preferred not to answer the question_ : Il y a eu une option prise pour ce choix-là. Il y a eu une décision de ne pas répondre entre le choix de le faire et celui de ne pas le faire.(= j'ai décidé de...)
_I preferred not answering the question_ : J'ai longuement tourné le problème, ai pris le temps d'y réfléchir (valeur de ING) et ai choisi après tout ce travail de réflexion.
Au bout du compte, on le voit bien, cela revient au même mais pas tout à fait en suivant le même chemin.


----------



## Chimel

Merci pour ces éclairicissements. Donc (excuse-moi si je suis un peu "dur de comprenure"):

- on est dans un club de vacances, il y a plusieurs activités au programme. Et vous, que voulez-vous faire: du tango, de la poterie, des échecs...? Ce sera plutôt "Well, I prefer to play chess"
- on parle de la manière dont on passe habituellement ses soirées et on déplore que certaines personnes regardent systématiquement la télé, même quand il n'y a rien d'intéressant. Alors que moi, par contre, "when there's nothing on the box, I prefer playing chess" (mais je n'envisage pas nécessairement de le faire maintenant).

C'est bien ça?


----------



## Tochy14

Pourrions-nous résumer cela de la façon suivante:

Avec "prefer or verbs of feelings (like, love, enjoy, dislike, hate,...)"

--> lorsqu'il s'agit d'une habitude: *verb + ING*
Example: I like reading, I prefer readind to watching TV (= *en général*, j'aime lire, je préfère lire à regarder la TV)
When I was asked embarrasing questions, I preferred not answering. (en général, lq l'on me posait des questions embarrassantes, je préférais ne pas répondre)

--> lorsque ce n'est point une habitude (situation isolée ou évènement n'a pas encore eu lieu...): *TO + verb*
Example: I would like to read that book, I enjoyed to play the guitar in front of the disabled children at the charity gig.
I preferred not to answer that pointless question (je préférai ne pas répondre à cette question absurde)


----------



## geostan

Tochy14 said:


> I enjoyed to play the guitar in front of the disabled children at the charity gig.


I enjoyed playing...


----------



## Buate

Est-ce que l'explication ne serait tout simplement pas celle-ci?

On utilisera V+ING dans le cas d'un choix entre deux options déterminées:

I prefer swiming to sailing when I am on the coast.
I prefer not answering the question (to answering it). L'alternative est ici trop évidente pour la mentionner, le choix est commenté mais la décision n'est pas prise.

On utilisera TO+Verb dans le cas ou l'alternative est moins évidente ou entraîne une décision:

"Do you fancy watching a movie?"
"I prefer to go outside and have a walk in the garden." (On imagine aisément qu'il se lève et prenne son manteau pour sortir). La comparaison est ici en retrait.

"I prefer to answer, and I say"yes""

"I prefer not to answer" He turned back and left the room.

pour reprendre la phrase utilisée par Quinoa:

I preferred not to answer the question so I didn't tell him anything.

I preferred not answering the question but they convinced me to give them the informations.


----------



## nongprue

hello,
both are corrects ' to prefer doing something ' or ' to prefer to do something '.
your choice depends on the context.
for example
I prefer speaking French. ( usually I'm used to speaking French as it is my first language).
I prefer to go to the cinema with Jane. (  now, or today possibly in the future ).
'gerund are used to talk about a habit' 
I hope this helps.
Happy practicing.


----------



## CélineK.

After reading everything, I still think quinoa's explanation is the best.  And I don't think it's about the French preoccupation with grammar.  Most anglophones won't see a difference between the two because they've been using it for so long, using one or the other is second nature.  If I ever formally learned the difference, it is long forgotten.  But if you want to use the one that is most grammatically correct, use quinoa's example.  As stated, oftentimes your analysis will lead to the same end, so it won't matter which you use.  But when it's different, that is where such grammatical explanations come in handy.
Cheers!


----------

